# cinder block, brick, and insulate



## stoughto (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm building an exterior hot tub with cinder blocks.  I'd like to cover two
sides of it (facing the yard) with brick to match the house.  (The other two sides will have plumbing/jet connections)

What is the best way to improve the insulation of the cinder block+brick wall?  

I'm thinking about owens corning 250 foamular FOAMULAR® 250 Rigid Foam Insulation between the cinder blocks and the brick.  

How should I attach it to the cinder blocks?  (How about construction adhesive?)

And then build the brick wall outside of that?

The slab extends 12" beyond the outside face of the finished wall.

Is there an easier way to do this?

Thanks


----------



## itsreallyconc (Sep 21, 2010)

*i'd think the best way would be to fill the block's cell w/expandable foam - there are decent size kits avail so you don't have 5,706 aerosol cans piling up in the yard  

make some slice cuts on the foam so it'll bend,,, a better choice would be ensolite but that's fairly prices for a h/o ( its the stuff inside spa covers, btw )*


----------

